# Fibreglass Crack At Corner Of Rear Slide



## Al Tokarchik (Nov 18, 2012)

I just got our new (to us) 2007 25 RSS home Friday night and opened it all up for the first time today. I never noticed them when we were looking at the trailer prior to buying it, but I noticed two small cracks at the bottom corners of the rear slide opening. They are about an inch to an inch and a half long and radiate out at about 45 degrees from vertical. I suspect that the cracks are just from the flexing of the trailer while it's being towed. Has anyone else noticed these, and are they a problem?

Also, the propane tank and battery cover is missing the toggles that attach it to the frame. The previous owner mentioned that there are some after market ones available. Does anyone know about these and where I might be able to order them?

Thanks,
Al T

Buffalo Lake
Near Stettler, AB
Canada


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The cracks could be a minor stress related issues or indications of a significant underling structural issue. It will require some investigation to see which one it is.

For the parts question, go to the maintenance forum and there is a pinned topic of parts and online sources.
Parts - See Post number 9


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Al Tokarchik said:


> I just got our new (to us) 2007 25 RSS home Friday night and opened it all up for the first time today. I never noticed them when we were looking at the trailer prior to buying it, but I noticed two small cracks at the bottom corners of the rear slide opening. They are about an inch to an inch and a half long and radiate out at about 45 degrees from vertical. I suspect that the cracks are just from the flexing of the trailer while it's being towed. Has anyone else noticed these, and are they a problem?
> 
> Also, the propane tank and battery cover is missing the toggles that attach it to the frame. The previous owner mentioned that there are some after market ones available. Does anyone know about these and where I might be able to order them?
> 
> ...


Al,
My 25RSS has cracks on the rear slide opening on all four corners. Mine is much more than cosmetic. The frame welds cracked and I had to repair them with plates from the interior.
You will need to dig deeper to see.
crunchman


----------



## NAturedog2 (Jan 29, 2007)

on our 2007 28rsds our had the same cracks on the bottom of the slide at the sides. This is a common problem with the rear slide, some are just cracks in the fiberglass others the frame has come apart. Ours was that way for several years with out getting much worse. we ended up trading it in for another model but I wasn't that concerned about he cracks except for resale. If you read through old posts there is one where they show pictures of how to open up the inside and check the framing and repair if necessary.

Russ


----------

